# brought home a jack yesterday



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

went out for chuckar and grouse in my old stomping ground, didn't see a single on, got one far out shot at a godzilla phez, but didn't take him down, and he flew into another county. did get this unlucky rabbit, had intentions of eating him, but found a nasty cyst on him, didn't feel like it after that, i will tan the pelt though. Pay no attention to the date on the pics, my camera puts random dates on every picture.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oooh, nice shotgun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.... you are going to eat a jack rabbit? _/O


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Oooh, nice shotgun.


thanks, i am pretty proud of it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That shotgun caught my eye too! I use to have one just like it. Now my ex-wife has it, along with three others. Now SHE has a nice shotgun.


----------

